

ACTA "internet enforcement" chapter leaks - dantheman
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/02/21/acta-internet-enforc.html

======
dangrossman
I am always depressed when I read virtually any proposed law dealing with the
internet. My only hope is that eventually the generations that grew up with
computers will age into politics as previous generations age out, and we'll
stop seeing these types of proposals.

~~~
jamesbritt
"My only hope is that eventually the generations that grew up with computers
will age into politics as previous generations age out, and we'll stop seeing
these types of proposals."

I thought that might happen with regards to drugs, but yesterday's stoners
have become today's busybodies and know-betters.

I have no expectation that next-gen grown-ups will be any more enlightened.

~~~
keefe
<http://norml.org/> med marijuana has made great strides, actually

~~~
gnosis
I'll give some credit to the stoners for that. But they wouldn't have gotten
anywhere if pot didn't actually have significant legitimate medical benefits.
And those benefits have mobilized many people suffering from debilitating
diseases (and their friends/families), who would otherwise probably never have
dreamed of getting involved in a legalization/decriminalization struggle.

~~~
jamesbritt
Yes, and to be fair, it's not as though _nothing_ has happened, or nothing has
changed.

But I would have expected far more general social awareness about the pros and
cons of assorted drugs, and the problems with prohibition.

While there has been some progress, most of society has a fairly reactionary
view (at least publicly) on recreational drug use.

------
ErrantX
This whole speculation thing is a mess: the pirates [sic] are probably bigging
up the horror as much as the pro-DMCA crowd big up spposed benefits - everyone
in the middle is throwing extreme bad/good scenarios too.(I sit in the middle,
as it happens, and I reckon it will just be generally bad all round).

But what really depresses me is that this is _done in secret_.

That is the thing that concerns me most. I cant see any situation, even if
this were a harmless treaty, where such a situation is healthy.

~~~
uriel
It is not done in secret from big content, the RIAA, the MPAA and any lobbyist
that wants has full access to the discussions, it is the public that is kept
in the dark.

